# Arlington Hts, IL FREE Vintage Swap Meet Sun. May 21, 2017



## bikeman76 (Apr 30, 2017)

All are invited to a FREE Vintage Swap Meet at Village CycleSport 1326 N Rand Rd in Arlington Hts. IL 60004.
(For navigation use 1650 E Rand Rd ) 
Sunday May 21, 2017 from 7 AM to 11 AM.
No show bikes. Swap only.
Fall show and swap will still be held on August 13, 2017.
Stop by and pick up a new project or sell some old vintage bikes and parts !
For info call 847-398-1650 ask for Joe.
Or message bikeman76 or email bikeman76@msn.com
Hope you can make it !
Joe


----------



## WES PINCHOT (May 10, 2017)

NICE INFORMAL GET TOGETHER!
NO FEE ALL FREE!


----------



## WES PINCHOT (May 13, 2017)

HEY CHICAGO AREA COLLECTORS!
NICE INFORMAL GET TOGETHER!
NO FEE ALL FREE!
ANYONE!


----------



## the tinker (May 14, 2017)

This started as a casual get together to trade those surplus parts but now is the place to be next Sunday for anyone looking to buy or sell . No show. No food or live entertainment just bikes and parts of bikes. It's a Sunday morning that you should't miss and best of all thanks to our fellow caber, Joe who hosts it, it's free!  Thank you Joe.
Very easy to get to as it's close to the expressway. See you there


----------



## WES PINCHOT (May 16, 2017)

GLAD TO HEAR TINKER IS COMING TO THE FREE Vintage Swap Meet 
at Village CycleSport 1326 N Rand Rd in Arlington Hts. IL 60004. 
(For navigation use 1650 E Rand Rd )
Sunday May 21, 2017 from 7 AM to 11 AM.
LOOKS LIKE TINKER AND I WILL BE THE ONLY CABERS THERE?
BE THERE OR BE SQUARE!


----------



## ricobike (May 17, 2017)

I'll be there with some junk.  I'm betting the usual suspects will show too .


----------



## Balloontyre (May 18, 2017)

Regrets


----------



## WES PINCHOT (May 19, 2017)

THE INGO MAN WILL BE THERE!


----------



## WES PINCHOT (May 19, 2017)

THE UNICYCLE MAN WILL BE THERE!


----------



## WES PINCHOT (May 20, 2017)

SANTOS WILL BE THERE!


----------



## WES PINCHOT (May 20, 2017)

FREE!
FOR ALL THE CABERS WHO ATTEND I WILL HAVE A SET OF SCHWINN
BOTTOM BRACKET CUPS, BEARINGS AND RACE.
I HAVE A LIMITED NUMBER, SO FIRST COME FIRST ASK, FIRST GET!.
FREE!
WES


----------



## Cooper S. (May 20, 2017)

Why no show? Also I'm taking Wes up on the offer of free parts


----------



## the tinker (May 20, 2017)

This is a simple get together to buy and sell old bikes and surplus parts and costs nothing.  The weather will be nice so it should be very well attended.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (May 20, 2017)

DO YOU KNOW IF GREG MINOQUE IS COMING?


----------



## the tinker (May 20, 2017)

I just know I will be there at 0700 with a real fine original black 52 Columbia and a Phantom. Two nice old bikes .


----------



## WES PINCHOT (May 20, 2017)

ANYONE IN WORTH, ILLINOIS AREA COMING TO MEET?
THE UNICYCLE MAN NEEDS A LIFT.  ANYONE OFFERING
CALL HIM 708 923 9079!
THANKS,
WES


----------



## Cooper S. (May 21, 2017)

Does the guy who had all the hub parts have a cabe?


----------



## bicycle larry (May 21, 2017)

no pictures!!!!


----------



## chevbel57 (May 21, 2017)

bicycle larry said:


> no pictures!!!!



Just took on this morning


----------



## bicycle larry (May 21, 2017)

thanks for the pictures looks like tinker daves bikes!!!!


----------



## WES PINCHOT (May 21, 2017)

THOSE WERE TINKER DAVE LARSON'S BIKES!
THE TURNOUT WAS GREAT WITH NICE WEATHER!
THANKS TO JOE EBERHARDT OF VILLAGE CYCLES FOR HAVING THE SWAP MEETS!
NEXT August 13, 2017, WILL BE THE ANNUAL BIKE SHOW AND SWAP MEET!
MARK YOUR CALENDARS NOW!


----------



## bikeman76 (May 21, 2017)

Thanks to all the Cabers that turned out for the swap ! See you all August 13th 2017 for the big Show and Swap


----------

